# Oswald and Alfred



## aeposten (Aug 19, 2006)

So, I decided that it was about time that I made a bunny blog for my little man, Oswald. As some of you may already know, he is my four month old mini rex.

He enjoys Timothy Hay, Doing Binkies, and Pooping under the dresser. 

And yes, ladies, he's single . . . but soon-to-be neutered.

And just so everyone is aware, all photos piosted here can be found on Oswald's Flickr.com Photoset.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/sets/72157594207202436/






Oswald would like to get dressed . . .





Oswald says, "No pictures, Please."





Oswald ATTACKS the paparazzi!





Oswald peeks out from his favorite hiding spot.





Oswald knows he's not allowed on the bed. Secretly, he undertakes this dangerous mission . . .





We humans take so many pictures of Oswald that he is sometimes embarassed. 





Oswald runs, but the paparazzi is in hot pursuit!!





A Taste Like No Other . . .

Dr Pepper.

Did you think I meant Oswald?!





Please, take a copy of Oswald's business card!

I assure you, there will be more pictures in the future!

-Amy


----------



## Haley (Aug 19, 2006)

Oswald was in definite need of a blog! :inlove:

He is such a doll and he looks like he is a very spoiled bunny (like most on this site).

Cant wait to see more:camera :groupparty:

-Haley and the gang of fur :rabbithop:dutch:bunny19


----------



## BunnyFofo (Aug 19, 2006)

Oh, what a cuttie! I love your blog. That was a funny photo shoot!:inlove: Are you going to get your bunny a girlfriend after he is neutered?

Bunny fufu


----------



## Jenni (Aug 20, 2006)

I just love Oswald. He is very handsome!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 20, 2006)

What a little character he is! I love the 'no pictures please' pic, brilliant caption!:laugh:


----------



## RexRabbit (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh my what a GORGEOUS Bunny!!

Janex


----------



## Pipp (Aug 20, 2006)

:roflmao: Soooo cute!! And hilarious captions! Thanks for the laugh! 



sas and the warren:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## aeposten (Aug 22, 2006)

A big "Thank you" to everyone for the comments and compliments. I've arrived safely in Upper Michigan forvacation, and Oswald is staying with my mom back in Pennsylvania. I miss him like crazy and call my mom constantly to check on him. I've even called my boyfriend's family pets (a dog and two cats) each Oswald on several occasions . . .

-Amy


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 22, 2006)

He's so adorable, I love him. And once again, I can never get enough of that name!


----------



## aeposten (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm back from Michigan. We just got back frompicking Oswald up from my mom's house. I'm so happy to see my littleguy! I'll put up some new pictures up soon, but first I have to go playwith Oswald!

-Amy


----------



## Haley (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome home! How was the U.P.??? It sure is humid here this weekend!

I bet Oswald was so happy to his you guys! Did your mom say how he did??


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey, where in Michigan did you go? I live on thevery edge of the UP, and we go up there quite often. I'm sure Oswald ishappy to see you


----------



## aeposten (Aug 27, 2006)

Jess/Haley,
My boyfriend is from Houghton, but we drove up to the UP through LowerMichigan and we spent a day on Mackinac Island on our way. When we gotto Houghton we drove all over the Western portion of the UP to MieryBay, Brockway Mountain, and the end of US 41 in Copper Harbor.

It was absolutely GORGEOUS, the weather was excellent!

Here are some of my favorite pictures from my trip (all of them can befound on my flickr pagehttp://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/sets/72157594254128035/)






Misery Bay





The View from the top of Brockway Mountain





I THINK this was Laughing Fish Point.





This one was just a cool picture of my foot taken after I got out of the lake.





The view from the top of Mackinac Island.





The Mackinac Bridge from Mackinaw City.

-Amy


----------



## Haley (Aug 27, 2006)

Gorgeous pics! I always forget how beautiful the UP is!

I havent been to Copper Harbor since I was a kid...the drive is justtoo far for me. We have a cabin in Ontonagon (Porcupine Mountain area)and its so gorgeous being so far away..just so peaceful! I take it youenjoyed your trip?


----------



## aeposten (Aug 27, 2006)

Haley, 
My trip was wonderful. I got to meet a lot of my boyfriend's family,including all of his pets, and we even found a litter of kittens in anabandon building on the edge of his grandmother's farm (pictures tocome)! The U.P. was absolutely amazing. Everything was so peaceful. Theday we went to the beach at Misery Bay we were the only people there,we walked up and down the beach (about 5 miles) and didn't see a soul.It was amazing. We did some camping and a lot of hiking which was alsogreat. It was a wonderful way to end the summer.

-Amy


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow, those pictures are really good. You're anexcellent photographer! Macinaw City &amp; Island are some of myfavorite places to visit. It's only about 25 minutes away, so we visitthere all the time  I've never been to some of the places that youmentioned... but they look amazing. I'll have to make a trip to themsomeday


----------



## cheryl (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow it sounds like you had a lovely time away onholidays,and those pictures are fantastic and they look soinviting..umm except for the picture of your foot lol



Ohh and i absolutely love Oswald,look how white and smooth he looks,ifeel like reaching through the pc screen and bringing him here with melol






Just look at this guy,what a beauty!



cheryl


----------



## aeposten (Aug 28, 2006)

I just took this picture of Oswald a few minutes ago and I had to shareit. He loves to nap between two fans on my bedroom floor. 

-Amy


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow, he looks so... regal! Did you make thepicture black and white? I'm obsessed with b&amp;w pictures forsome reason.It always seems to make the picture look sowonderful.


----------



## aeposten (Aug 28, 2006)

Jess,
I used the sepia setting on my digital camera to get the coloring likethat. Sepia coloring produces shades of brown as opposed to black andwhite or full color. 

I love monochromatic imagery.

And Oswald thanks you for the compliment.

-Amy

P.S. Can't wait for the arrival of your rhinelander! I expect tons of pics!


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 29, 2006)

I was thinking it could be sephia too, but sinceOswald is obviouslly white, it made it seem more black and white, lol.Oh, don't worry... you'll see lots of pictures of the little man


----------



## aeposten (Sep 4, 2006)

My new little chap deserves a bunny blog of his own!

A Note on Alfred:

His bottom teeth are overgrown as a result of his maloclusion, but theyare trimmed regularly. Soon he will be seeing a veterinary dentalspecialist to see if they can be removed surgically in order to improvehis quality of life.

Now on to the good stuff!

All of Alfred's photos can also be viewed on his Flickr.com Photoset!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/sets/72157594269328555/






http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/234454960/in/set-72157594269328555/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/234453703/in/set-72157594269328555/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/234452472/in/set-72157594269328555/

More to arrive shortly!

-Amy


----------



## aeposten (Sep 4, 2006)

Also, pictures of Alfred's and Oswalds NIC Condos can be found here:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15723&amp;forum_id=1


----------



## Haley (Sep 4, 2006)

What a little darling! :inlove:

Are those his teeth you can see in the photo? Poor little guy. rayoes he eat well?

So, will they be considering removing all four teeth then? What a little trooper.:hug2

More picsplease!:bunnyheart:kiss:

Haley and the boys


----------



## aeposten (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, those are his teeth. He eats very well. I just have to make sure I cut his veggies and hay into smaller pieces.

I'm not sure exactly which teeth will be removed. I only got the numberof the specialist and a note from the doctor when I was at theemergency clinic. I was lucky, today a doctor who specializes insmall/exotic animals was on call, and she came out to talk to me aboutthe malocclusion for a few minutes (it was a "slow" day at theemergency clinic today). She was the one who suggested that I look into the surgery.

He's such a sweet little guy. He likes to sit quietly in his cage or atthe foot of my bed when I'm reading. He's still a bit shy,but he's really starting to show his little personality.
-Amy


----------



## Haley (Sep 4, 2006)

Ive been reading up on incisor removal (since Max just had one out). 

In his case, they just removed one lower bc of the abscess..but if thetooth above the empty area is growing fast and causing problems, theywill remove it later.

From what I know, there is a lot of success with removing the frontteeth in rabbits. Usually, if they remove the lower two, they willremove the upper teeth as well (bc once those lower teeth are gone, theupper ones will just grow too long and need to be trimmed anyway).

Let us know what you find out.Im curious what your dentist will have to say...


----------



## naturestee (Sep 5, 2006)

Yay! Another dwarf hotot cutie! I'll have to show him to Fey and Sprite.

I love those ears. They're supposed to be a "mismark" for hotots but it's so cute I wish they actually bred for it.

It's great that you're looking into the incisor removal surgery,especially with how bad his teeth are. I sometimes hang outon a UK bunny board and it's a really common surgery there because ofthe problems that clipping can cause. Most buns seem torecover from it really well.


----------



## aeposten (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm so glad to know that the surgery issuccessful for most bunnies who have it. Even if Alfred is not acandidate, I'm sure he will lead a wonderful life. I'll have his teethtrimmed whenever they need it and continue to cut up his veggies andhay.

And naturestee, I agree I LOVE the black on Alfred's ears. It gives my little chap more character.



Perhaps Fey, Sprite, and Alfred could go on a bunny triple date? Oh la la!

-Amy


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm not sure how I missed this thread, butAlfred is QUITE the handsome little guy, and I love the fact that youchanged the name. It's much more youuu, if I do say so myself. I'm surehe will be much better after the surgery... it's pretty common andsuccessful in my area.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 16, 2006)

Oswald and Alfred's threads have been merged.

Your friendly neighborhood Admin.


----------



## aeposten (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks very much!

I will have new pictures up shortly!


-Amy


----------



## aeposten (Sep 16, 2006)

I had Alfred's teeth trimmed a few days ago, andhe looks absolutely wonderful! I'm not sure about the surgery to havehis teeth removed, at this point it may be too expensive. I may have towait until after my graduation from The VetTech Institute in 2007. 

Here are some pictures I took of Alfred after having his teeth trimmed.My vet did an AMAZING job. I was so happy when I saw the results that Icried a little. He seems so much happier with shorter teeth. 

As always, Photos of Alfred can be seen on his Flickr photoset.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/sets/72157594269328555/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/245009595/in/set-72157594269328555/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/245013715/in/set-72157594269328555/





You can see Oswald giving the "bunny butt" in from his cage.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/245013117/in/set-72157594269328555/

I'll put up some new ones of Oswald tomorrow.

-Amy


----------



## aeposten (Sep 17, 2006)

Before I get on with the pictures I wanted tolet everyone know that I put up a bunch of new pictures of Alfred onthe post right before this.

These are of Oswald. It should be evident in these pictures why I have started to call him "Fatty McRabbit."

Oswald moved a huge pile of his hay from his cage to his favorite resting spot behind the box fan.




http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/245972288/in/photostream/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/245973145/in/photostream/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/245973817/in/photostream/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/245974713/in/photostream/

As always more photos of the boys can be found on my Flickr.com page:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/

-Amy


----------



## Haley (Sep 17, 2006)

Aww..love the new pics!

Oswald is becoming quite the little chub..he does look like that Skittles rabbit a bit!

Im so happy the teeth trimming went well. Did he use a clipper or adremmel tool? Ive heard things about both, and Im sure Max will needhis trimmed in the near future so Id love to hear what your vet did.

Keep those pics coming. Very cute boys!:kiss:

Oh, and were you ever able to help with that transport??


----------



## aeposten (Sep 19, 2006)

Haley,
My vet used a dremmel tool to file down Alfred's teeth. From what I'veheard it's easier to get a shorter trim without reaching the bloodsupply with a dremmel because you can be more precise with them.

I've heard that with clippers there is a very small chance of damage tothe jaw when they are used. Especially over time, but the woman whohelped with Alfred's adoption at ARL has a rabbit with malocclusion whohas been getting his teeth trrimmed with clippers and dental tools for3 years, and he's felt no ill effects. I suppose it just depends onwhat your vet is comfortable with. 

The cost for the trim was $18 and from what I've heard it ranges from about $12-$28 in my area. 

Unfortunately, I was unable to help with the rescue this weekend. I wasdiagnosed with a case of Strep Throat on friday (after ignoring howhorrible I was feeling all week) and today I went BACK to the doctorand I found out that I have a pretty bad case of bronchitis as well. INEVER get sick, but I suppose that when it rains it pours . . .

-Amy


----------



## Haley (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info...Im dreading Max's first trim!

Sorry to hear you're not feeling so well. Im the same way, I never get sick and when I do, its awful.

Hope you get to feeling better soon...Its a true sign that fall is here


----------



## Haley (Sep 27, 2006)

How are you and the boys doing??


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 27, 2006)

Amy, your Bunnies are so adorable. I must add to my Bunny Napping list. LOL

Alfred's eyes remind me of our Daisy Mae's, they look like they have eyeliner on. What colour are his eyes? 

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## aeposten (Sep 27, 2006)

An update on the boys and I:
We're all doing very well. I'm feeling much better. My 21st birthday is coming up this Saturday, I'm looking forward to that!

Oswald is recovering from his surgery and is as rambunctious as ever.He's been a little angry at me because I've been cutting down theamoung of pellets he gets every day. Oh well, he'll get over it.
Alfred is doing well. I visited home over the weekend because a friendon mine got married, and my mom surprised me with a tiny dor bed thatshe bought for Alfred. He loves it! He lounges in it constantly. Helooks a lot like Tumnus in his litter box when doing so.

And for fun, here is a picture of my boyfriend with some kittens:





I have a bunch of new pictures of Oswald and Alfred, I just need tofinish uploading them. I'll probably have them up in a day or two.

-Amy


----------



## aeposten (Sep 27, 2006)

Sooos,
Alfred's eyes are a very lovely dark brown!

And both of my boys thank you for the compliments!

-Amy


----------



## aeposten (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh, and here's a newish picture of Oswald, acting like a nut.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/254425760/

-Amy


----------



## aeposten (Sep 29, 2006)

Here are some pictures of Alfred in his newbunny bed. Don't mind the teeth, they were trimmed on the 14th of thismonth, and he's due to go back in about a week and a half.





Peeking out
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/255852814/in/photostream/





Suspiciously looking at me. (those are his bottom teeth)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/255853108/in/photostream/

I have the bed under his low shelf, it's his favorite place to hide, I think it makes him feel safe.

-Amy


----------



## Haley (Sep 29, 2006)

Cute pics of the boys! I love the pic of yourboyfriend with the kittys...he looks like he is a pushover for thingsthat have four legs  Whose kittys are those? so cute!

I wish I could get my boys one of those beds! Alfred looks likesucha snuggle bunny! I think Tumnus would lay in one, but ifI got Basil and Max one, Max would probably pee in it (he likes to peeon "soft things", like my bed....). 

Those poor teeth, they really jet out. Does he eat well and everything?


----------



## aeposten (Sep 30, 2006)

Haley,
Surprisingly, he eats very well. He's really adapted to his handicap. Ijust have to make sure that when his teeth start to get a little on thelong side that I cut his veggies and hay into smaller pieces, he iseven able to drink from a water bottle. The vet suggested that Iprovide him with 1/3 cup of pellets rather than 1/4, because rabbitswith malocclusion tend to be on the skinny side (as Alfred was when Igot him), but he's definitely put some weight on since his trim on the14th and I think the vet will be very happy with his weight when Ibring him in for another in about 8-10 days.

-Amy


----------



## Haley (Sep 30, 2006)

He's lucky to have such an attentive mommy. Ijust cant get over how pretty his eyes are! I would love to get Tumnushis own little lady hotot. He's licking hisstuffed(rabbit) animal as I type (I think he's lonely..)

How are Alfred and Oswaldgetting on? Are their cages still next to one another or in different rooms?


----------



## aeposten (Sep 30, 2006)

Their cages are still together, and theysometimes groom eachother through the bars. I'm taking that as a goodsign. I'm both nervous and excited about starting to bond them in a fewweeks. I really hope it goes well!

Oh, and my boyfriend is DEFINITELY a sucker for cute animals. At firsthe pretended that he wasn't that interested in the bunnies, but nowhe's almost as much of a bunny slave as I am . Hesays hello to the boys when he wakes up in the morning, feeds themtreats, pets them as he hops around the room. I even caught him havingan entire "conversation" with Oswald when he thought I wasn't around.

-Amy

P.S. It's 12 AM here in Pittsburgh which means that I'm 21!


----------



## naturestee (Sep 30, 2006)

*aeposten wrote: *


>



This is such a cute picture! I really love this little guy. 

Congrats on being legal! Are you celebrating Saturday night? You're so lucky to have it on a weekend!


----------



## Haley (Sep 30, 2006)

Oh I forgot your birthday was today!! :foreheadsmack:

Aww..and youre spending it withus:wink:birthday

:balloons:HAPPY BIRTHDAYAMY!!:bestwishes::toastingbunsarty:

Basil, Max and Tumnus do a Happy Birthday Dance for you!:bunnydance::bunnydance: :bunnydance:


----------



## aeposten (Sep 30, 2006)

Thank you for the birthday wishes!

Ha ha, yes I am. Alas, there will be no crazy partying for me, as I amallergic to alcohol. All of my girl friends have been saying "We'lltake you out to party with us!" all this week, and I'll just end upbeing the designated driver.

Ah well, tomorrow my boyfriend and I are going out for a nice dinner,and today he brought me flowers (he wanted to give me something the daybefore my birthday when I wasn't expecting anything).

We're both such dorks, I just turned 21, it's a friday night, andcurrently I'm posting on a forum and he's writing a program for one ofhis classes.

-Amy


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 30, 2006)

[align=center]HAPPYBIRTHDAY[/align]
[align=center]AMY[/align]
[align=left]:bunnydance::jumpforjoy::elephant:arty:[/align]
[align=left]:birthday[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]Soooska[/align]


----------



## aeposten (Oct 1, 2006)

A big "thank you" to everyone for the birthday wishes!

Here is a new picture of Alfred spending some time with my boyfriend and I while we watch a movie.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/258056143/

(disregard my abdominal region . . .)

-Amy


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 5, 2006)

Your boys are so cute (sure, you can throw the"cute" in there for your boyfriend, too...don't mean to leave him out,though I'm married, so don't worry...hehe!!)

Oswald has such expression in his face! I just love his size, and lovely face.

I love Alfred's constant sweet expression...what a cutie!

Both wonderful, both irresistable, and both so sweet!


----------



## aeposten (Oct 5, 2006)

Oswald and Alfred thank you for the compliments! And my boyfriend says that he has enough love for everyone.:rollseyes

Oswald always looks like he's just done something bad . . . and usuallyhe has. The other day I found him in the closet, he had managed to openthe container that I store his pellets in (lord knows how!) and he washaving quite a feast. He's my fatty.

Alfred is such a sweetie. Last night I took him to the livingroom andhe sat on the couch with my boyfriend and I while we watched the seasonpremiere of LOST. He always manages to melt my heart.

-Amy


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 5, 2006)

Aww...cute. I just love bunnycompany...aren't they just the best? Of course, I love thecompany of my couch kitty, Hobbes, too (you can see a pic of him in therecent "what other animals do you have" post). Animals arewonderful...


----------



## aeposten (Oct 24, 2006)

Here are some new pictures of Alfred. They weretaken with my phone because my digital camera is no longer functional,so they may be a bit grainy. I also held Oswald and Alfred's firstofficial bonding session today! It went very well, but I will make aseparated blog/picture post about it once I finish sending the picturesto my computer.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/278655597/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/278655712/in/set-72157594269328555/

-Amy


----------



## missyscove (Oct 24, 2006)

Alfred is quite the handsome boy.


----------



## ec (Oct 25, 2006)

Those are nice pics, phone or no phone... and Ithink I'm in love with Alfred. I think his little "inquistive bunny"expression is great. 

Hoping there's more of both boys coming soon, and all the best on thebonding! (Your shot of Oswald hiding under the dresser is one of myfaves...)


----------



## Haley (Oct 29, 2006)

I somehow missed these new pics. Very cute!

I cant wait to hear all about the bonding. How is it going?


----------



## Haley (Nov 17, 2006)

Amy, we need an update How are the boys ??


----------



## naturestee (Nov 18, 2006)

I want an update!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 5, 2007)

Amy,

I just saw this. Oswald is so cute with his teeth like that though.

Your babies are so cute. More bunnytures please.

Where in Pgh you from. I just moved out of Crafton to Weirton Wv.


----------



## Haley (Apr 10, 2007)

Bumping for more pics when you have a chance


----------

